# Mazzer Super Jolly - Burrs far apart



## erobertson (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone

i was wondering if anyone could advise on a problem I have with a newly acquired second-hand SJ.

I took it apart for a good clean and have reassembled it and it all seems ok, except that I cannot get get the burrs to even come close to touching. I didn't remove the lower burr carrier. I did clean the threads and added some food grade silicon lubricant.

At first I thought it was the threads etc, causing the issue, but I've now realised that even with the springs removed it seems impossible for the upper burr carrier to go any lower.

i am wondering if there is something missing, is the lower carrier too low or have I done something else wrong during the reassembly process?

I've watched countless videos and gone through different guides, but i can't figure out what is wrong / missing?

Maybe it's obvious?! Can someone help?

Two photos showing the big gap between the burrs. This is with no springs in place. Upper burr just can't go any lower - parts circled in blue, on the upper carrier sit as low as possible in the hole for the spring, but it isn't anywhere near lowe enough to touch the lower burr. With springs installed and the collar screwed down to the max, I obviously hit the same point where it can't go any lower. Wondering if the issue lies with the lower burrs, although i didn't take them out.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hold up a sec; have you tried grinding beans? Just because the inside has some distance I'm not convinced the outside of the burr will be so far apart. (I'm not the expert here though)


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

What is the measurement between the flat face of the lug (circled in blue) and the cutting face of the top burr (to the nearest mm)

Now try for same between lower burr face and bottom edge of recess into which the lug slides (also circled in blue)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You still have coffee in the threads in the photo. Wipe all the lubricant off the threads M/ch and adjuster collar, use a stiff tooth brush to thoroughly clean the threads on the M/ch and the collar. Lift out the springs and clear out any coffee grounds then refit. Replace top burr carrier then fit adjuster collar MAKE SURE IT IS NOT CROSS THREADED. Apply pressure to top carrier and wind down collar, it should turn freely, if not you may have it cross threaded.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Looks fine to me.

Don't look down the throat, the inner part of the burrs do not meet.

Look up the grind outlet so you can see the outer edge of the burrs. I bet they will be touching.

Alternatively, tighten the burrs down, then try to turn the spindle/lower burs. It will be jammed and not turn if the burrs are touching, so back it off until you can turn them.

If you are feeling confident, just turn the grinder on and gradually tighten the burrs, you will hear them chirp when touching.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

timmyjj21 said:


> Look up the grind outlet so you can see the outer edge of the burrs. I bet they will be touching.
> 
> Alternatively, tighten the burrs down, then try to turn the spindle/lower burs. It will be jammed and not turn if the burrs are touching, so back it off until you can turn them.
> 
> If you are feeling confident, just turn the grinder on and gradually tighten the burrs, you will hear them chirp when touching.


Definitely worth checking the above


----------



## erobertson (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi All - Many thanks for all the responses. I really appreciate it. Been working on the grinder all day and I think maybe I was over-thinking it. The measurements (grumpydaddy) were 12mm from the bottom and 14mm from the top.

You are right, looking down they look quite far apart, but with some further cleaning, more lube and a screw in lieu of a collar adjuster I managed to get it low enough to grind finely enough for espresso (first attempt resulted in chunks of beans!). I got it to the lowest setting and it wouldn't grind, then went coarser and while running, gradually went finer until they chirped and out came some decent fine ground coffee.

I think it's looking good now.

Thanks again.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Nice one. Sounds like lower area of the threads may have had a bit of coffee oils or junk in them making adjustment difficult. Glad to hear it is working nicely now.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The gap between the inner part (prebreaker) of the burrs is by necessity slightly bigger than your average coffee bean. The outer edge of the burrs is where the actual grinding occurs.


----------

